# Best security measure



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi guys what do people generally find is the best security measure for your cars security, I'm not talking about tracker as that can't be visually identified but general security measures, security posts, wheel clamps etc... To initially put off would be thiefs!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Take it the car lives outside? Assuming it is then yeah posts, wheel clamps etc etc are all good to have. Really you want stuff that will take a bit of time, and potentially make a noise, to get off to put the thieves off having to work on the car for any period of time to get it shifted. 

Unless the thieves have a flat bed truck they are probably going to have a problem shifting the car so make sure the house is secure and then hide the keys as most cars are stolen with the keys these days. 

One of my mates has a camera trained on his car all the time at home and whenever he leaves it there he has a small laminated sign in the window saying 'look up' as the camera is hooked up to the PC and starts recording when it detects movement (Car in driveway with no other through traffic).

Cant beat a garage though.....I have camera's in mine, an alarm system with its own power plus a Great Dane and an English mastiff who are not keen on strangers plus the obligatory security lighting but don't advertise something worth stealing inside with external security devices. Also never leave the car outside at home....comes out garage and goes back in when i return. Only time outside is for washing.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Mine lives outside unfortunately but I have security post, wheel clamp and a cctv camera and just recently had a house alarm fitted plus keys are never left in any obvious places, oh, and a bldy great German Shepherd dog too!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

mine lives inside the garage, but if its outside then x2 trackers,alarm, a few hidden cameras on the house a post into the ground.. (what else can we do)

but if they want your car they will take it.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Suppose you could also fit one of those big StopLock steering wheel covers too. The one that covers the entire wheel.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

fit a fuel pump switch so they can't drive it away.

and all the above including wheel clamp.


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Trunk Monkey from Suburban Auto Group as most of the regular and irregular issues covered :chuckle: Im joking.

I would also recommend all of the above precautions and carefull with your keys.


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Take it the car lives outside? Assuming it is then yeah posts, wheel clamps etc etc are all good to have. Really you want stuff that will take a bit of time, and potentially make a noise, to get off to put the thieves off having to work on the car for any period of time to get it shifted.
> 
> Unless the thieves have a flat bed truck they are probably going to have a problem shifting the car so make sure the house is secure and then hide the keys as most cars are stolen with the keys these days.
> 
> ...


Pretty retarded telling a thief to look up where to see where a camera is located... then they will just deface if or some crap so you can't see em working etc etc


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

If it's an R35, you just have to hope that some would be thief tries to pinch it after you haven't used it for about 3 weeks, that way they wouldn't even be able to get into it, let alone start it!


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Does the Cobb have a "remove map" mode? I can't remember....

The Superchips thing I had on my van used to have a "clear ECU" function, that would fool em! lol


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> If it's an R35, you just have to hope that some would be thief tries to pinch it after you haven't used it for about 3 weeks, that way they wouldn't even be able to get into it, let alone start it!


...and the brakes would have rusted on solid


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

We had a hidden fuel cut switch that you flicked off when you got out of the car. That way, even if they get into the thing, they ain't going anywhere!


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

sixoneonesix said:


> Pretty retarded telling a thief to look up where to see where a camera is located... then they will just deface if or some crap so you can't see em working etc etc


In the UK if you have a camera on the outside of your house, you have to put up signs saying CCTV is in operation.

All you need is a tracker with one or more means of communication due to thieves jamming them.

And if stored outside all you need are a couple of security posts.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Jm-Imports said:


> mine lives inside the garage, but if its outside then x2 trackers,alarm, a few hidden cameras on the house a post into the ground.. (what else can we do)
> 
> but if they want your car they will take it.


Whats the point of two trackers?


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

andyc said:


> Whats the point of two trackers?




I would imagine its a fall back etc having the second one.

For example if the car is stolen and the thief(s) find a tracker they will presume they have solved the issue and not need to further strip the car in search for a secondary, but a well hidden secondary one will still be activate.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

R34nov80 said:


> I would imagine its a fall back etc having the second one.
> 
> For example if the car is stolen and the thief(s) find a tracker they will presume they have solved the issue and not need to further strip the car in search for a secondary, but a well hidden secondary one will still be activate.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


Fairone. 

But hopefully your Tracker should be good enough so you'd find the car before they start stripping it.

But this has to be the best place to store your car....


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Does the Cobb have a "remove map" mode? I can't remember....
> 
> The Superchips thing I had on my van used to have a "clear ECU" function, that would fool em! lol


Correct, comes with "anti-theft" mode map, Does not allow vehicle to start.


Dave.


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

He really likes countaches huh. seen before totally awesome driveway solution, think there might be a diablo in there also not 100%.

But back on topic, underground thunderbird retracting driveway solution will keep her safe.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Where did you guys get the wheel clamps! Is it difficult to find one that fits the tyre width and dia and don't risk scraping the wheel arch while fitting as there isn't a huge amount of room between it and the wheel


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

R34nov80 said:


> He really likes countaches huh. seen before totally awesome driveway solution, think there might be a diablo in there also not 100%.
> 
> But back on topic, underground thunderbird retracting driveway solution will keep her safe.


3x Diablos
2x Countach's

I wish i could have the underground garage!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

bobel said:


> Where did you guys get the wheel clamps! Is it difficult to find one that fits the tyre width and dia and don't risk scraping the wheel arch while fitting as there isn't a huge amount of room between it and the wheel


buy one for a 22'' lorry wheel they are much bigger.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> If it's an R35, you just have to hope that some would be thief tries to pinch it after you haven't used it for about 3 weeks, that way they wouldn't even be able to get into it, let alone start it!





MacGTR said:


> We had a hidden fuel cut switch that you flicked off when you got out of the car. That way, even if they get into the thing, they ain't going anywhere!


both perfect + my switch idea (+3)

+ remove your battery if not in use for a long time.


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

andyc said:


> In the UK if you have a camera on the outside of your house, you have to put up signs saying CCTV is in operation.
> 
> All you need is a tracker with one or more means of communication due to thieves jamming them.
> 
> And if stored outside all you need are a couple of security posts.


Oh thats crap, how come you need a sign stating you have cctv?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

andyc said:


> In the UK if you have a camera on the outside of your house, you have to put up signs saying CCTV is in operation.


Actually that is incorrect.

If your CCTV is on a residential property it falls outside the realms of the Data Protection Act, and as such does not require any signage.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Actually that is incorrect.
> 
> If your CCTV is on a residential property it falls outside the realms of the Data Protection Act, and as such does not require any signage.


Ok if your camera is set up correctly and all it views is your house its ok. But if any other properties are in view (and can see other people) in the camera they fall under the DPA. 

However, the use of cameras is covered by the DPA if they capture images of people on property not belonging to the cameras owner. Householders should bear in mind the use of the words ;limited household purposes; it is possible that some uses of CCTV may take them outside of this definition and bring them under the control of the DPA.

It is vital that cameras are installed in a way and place that complies with any legal restrictions. If they are not, any footage of a crime may not be usable as evidence at a subsequent trial. Criminal trials are subject to very rigorous rules on what is and is not allowed to be used as evidence against the accused. If evidence has been obtained in a way that is not legal it will almost certainly be disallowed by the judge presiding over the case.

The police advise all users of CCTV to take great care that they comply with any legal restrictions to prevent potentially vital evidence being rendered worthless. Due to the potential consequences, householders may be wise to err on the side of caution when operating CCTV from their home.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

andyc said:


> Ok if your camera is set up correctly and all it views is your house its ok. But if any other properties are in view (and can see other people) in the camera they fall under the DPA.
> 
> However, the use of cameras is covered by the DPA if they capture images of people on property not belonging to the cameras owner.


Again, IMHO that is wrong.

The Information Commissioner clearly states that in this document relalting to cctv, specifically on page 5, as well as here in shortened format...

"even if the camera overlooks the street or other areas near their home"

...as the DPA relates to organisations and businesses, not individuals. 

As regards suitability of cctv imagery for evidence purposes, the greater likelihood is that the vast majority of cctv images are of too poor a quality to be submitted in court, rather than any question over their legality.

(As an aside, there is plenty of evidence that fully registered council run cctv systems are of such poor image quality as to be in breach of the DPA because they are not fit for purpose).

But if you wish to adorn your house with cctv warning signs and pay the ICO £35 per year feel free.

But there is no legal need to do so.


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

What if you car has a DVR (Digital Video Recording) system.

Legal or Illegal

I once mocked up a in car computer system, based on a micro ATX motherboard and a custom chassis/casing, and test fitted one of the two DVR cameras to my front bumper which would also double as daytime LED light, the specs were ok 640 by 480 (I think) resolution, motion sensors, LEDs and Night vision (infrared capable). It on hold as there is still many issue mainly;
Weight of the camera units and gay looks (they were round and r34 light are square to very gay).

Legal stuff and issues, filming yourself driving etc. 
Inverter for the power supply and related issues, fire and safety also shock resistance.

But with standard software provide with these cameras and PCI card, you can record an save accidents and thief’s, with many settings utilising the motion detection etc, you can fine tune to any requirement and with the latest product which are light weight and small you can have multiple DVR cameras situated where ever you want them, you can an buy 8 channel PCI card and run 8 tiny little cameras all controlled and setup by the software and your parameters. 

Must sound ridiculous, but it’s actually very easy to rig your car with the above, I may post sometime in the ICE section or start a new thread.
Just need to find out the legal issues, basically the tech is all sorted. 

So in-car DVR could also be considered as a security measure, it has many uses.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Again, IMHO that is wrong.
> 
> The Information Commissioner clearly states that in this document relalting to cctv, specifically on page 5, as well as here in shortened format...
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Ok, so you can have security cameras with no signs. 

Looks like i can start ripping some signs down. 

My folks house has 6 cctv cameras and were told by a lawyer (family friend) while installing them signs had to be put up.



charles charlie said:


> As regards suitability of cctv imagery for evidence purposes, the greater likelihood is that the vast majority of cctv images are of too poor a quality to be submitted in court, rather than any question over their legality.


Im guessing you have not bought a CCTV camera recently, the vast majority of residential CCTV cameras are usually very good quality. Maybe councils have poor CCTV cameras but not residential.

Anyway cheers for clearing this up.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

andyc said:


> My folks house has 6 cctv cameras and were told by a lawyer (family friend) while installing them signs had to be put up.


Dont be alarmed that a lawyer doesnt know every aspect of the law, especially slightly obscure and mundane stuff like the DPA.



andyc said:


> Im guessing you have not bought a CCTV camera recently, the vast majority of residential CCTV cameras are usually very good quality. Maybe councils have poor CCTV cameras but not residential.


Quality of image resolution is one thing, quality of evidence is another. Dont forget that a camera has to be pointing in the right direction and be able to catch the face of a person of interest in sufficient detail in order for it be suitable for identity purposes. Most cctv installs may well show a person entering an area such as a driveway, but for that video to be able to be used to prove beyond reasonable doubt the identity of that person is a very tall order, and hence why much cctv is not used in court. 



andyc said:


> Anyway cheers for clearing this up.


No problem buddy.

Anyway, apologies to the OP for our rather off topic thread hijack!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys, opted for a car cover, upgraded locks all around house, installed CCTV cameras, and a driveway post, also enrolled the vigilance of my two neighbours to keep a keen eye on the place, have to say I am lucky with the neighbours I have, as they've always been good like that.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice options. 

I got only garaged but if outside 2 trackers,alarm, cctv,bodyguard 

avoid to leave your car running while away.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

'Snap off/Quick release' steering wheels. Should do the trick if they cant then steer the car!!
Although i can imagine you may struggle to fit one if you have a new GTR.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> 'Snap off/Quick release' steering wheels. Should do the trick if they cant then steer the car!!
> Although i can imagine you may struggle to fit one if you have a new GTR.


why?

This warranty is not for removing something from your car!

Actually you can remove the steering wheel why not?

How can NHPC see that you have removed the steering?!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

enshiu said:


> why?
> 
> This warranty is not for removing something from your car!
> 
> ...




Why??? Because if i was going to steal a car and saw it didn’t have a steering wheel, i would probably think twice... Was the questions not gathering ideas for best way to protect your car against theft other than alarms, tracker etc....? Please do correct me if im wrong! 

It’s just a suggestion and i believe that’s what he’s looking for so that’s my input. 

I don’t know how easy it is to install with a 35 GTR as i don’t have on. Had a snap off on my 33 and thought it was a great deterrent, but both very very different cars.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Why??? Because if i was going to steal a car and saw it didn***8217;t have a steering wheel, i would probably think twice... Was the questions not gathering ideas for best way to protect your car against theft other than alarms, tracker etc....? Please do correct me if im wrong!
> 
> It***8217;s just a suggestion and i believe that***8217;s what he***8217;s looking for so that***8217;s my input.
> 
> I don***8217;t know how easy it is to install with a 35 GTR as i don***8217;t have on. Had a snap off on my 33 and thought it was a great deterrent, but both very very different cars.


I will not correct you but if somebody want that car they could steal it without steering wheel.

Another option is to remove your battery when parking longer than 2 weeks.

Again this is not an option when using your car everyday.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

enshiu said:


> I will not correct you but if somebody want that car they could steal it without steering wheel.
> 
> Another option is to remove your battery when parking longer than 2 weeks.
> 
> Again this is not an option when using your car everyday.



Very true but then again no matter what security device you have, if they are that determined to steal your car, it will take alot to stop them.

Grrrrr thiefs make my blood boil :flame:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

that's why I got my car garaged so it's not on the public road.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

cars are mostly taken with keys, so it is all about domestic security now.

get a good quality dvr based (recording) cctv system and some perimeter security e.g. twin beam detectors, giving audible and visible warning, when someone is near your beast

plenty of good stuff on the web

where you live has more impact on theft risk than having a garage; by the time your baby is safe in the garage the crim has already followed you home anyway.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Opted for a DVR networked system compatible with my I-phone with an extra internal face recognition camera so if someone does get by the security lock, house alarm, they'll be caught on cameras inside and outside and will still have to get by the security post on the drive  might even go for a wheel clamp too


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

bobel said:


> Opted for a DVR networked system compatible with my I-phone with an extra internal face recognition camera so if someone does get by the security lock, house alarm, they'll be caught on cameras inside and outside and will still have to get by the security post on the drive  might even go for a wheel clamp too


If networked , make sure it will work with your broadband service; most need fixed IP


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Another good deterrent is to live in a bit of a pig sty, thief breaks in, looks at the state of the place and assumes you've already been done over, thief leaves. Problem solved. :chuckle:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

+1 for the house / keys security being important. I got done a couple of years back, break in, went straight to the kitchen..that's where we did and most do keep keys/spares, many put keys down on the side when they get home - nicked both cars with the keys. 
Keep the keys and spares very well protected as a first step.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

OldBob said:


> +1 for the house / keys security being important. I got done a couple of years back, break in, went straight to the kitchen..that's where we did and most do keep keys/spares, many put keys down on the side when they get home - nicked both cars with the keys.
> Keep the keys and spares very well protected as a first step.


extra options:

try to hide your keys (not in the kitchen) at an unusual place where you can remember.

try to hide your car in a garage and not on the street or driveway.


----------



## Steven_RW (Aug 26, 2003)

I had similar concerns back in the day when Tommi Mak Evos were new. I just kept it hidden in the garage except for when being driven or being washed. Out of sight out of mind. I also wouldn't ever allow anyone to 'follow me home' but living in a relatively rural secluded area, mean't it was obvious if anyone was anywhere near you. Flat out kept that simple!

Good luck!

RW


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Those mental japs have come up with working robots, I can't beleive they haven't brought out a "security" model yet 
Imagine an ED209 type thing powering up as the scumbag breaks into your garage, laser sight trained on him :chuckle:


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I like the robot idea. Put me down for a T1000!

These things are all very well but if someone has planned to get it (as opposed to an opportunist or druggie acting for his commission) then it's likely they'll have it. Whether you get it back is another question and in what condition. If you're not prepared, or even caught off guard on foreign ground, then most of these options are out the window to be fair but nothing to lose sleep over it's just a car even though it might feel like a family member.

Make sure everything you've told your insurance company is accurate and up to date (primary residence, where you keep it & tracker type etc) so they can't wriggle out of any claim and just be observant/sensible about where you park and leave you keys.

Two schools of thought about hiding keys in the house . . I guess you either want to be put in a situation where force will be required to get them, in the hope a group of c*nts will be deterred by you in (or minus) your pants . . or . . leave them in a fairly obvious location but hidden from external view so you dont wake up with a boiled kettle held over your head like someone on here experienced once. Also depends on if you have kids, your temperament and whether you have enough stashed away for legal fees and jail time  . . . 

Nothing chills the blood more than the sound of a chainsaw firing up in the darkness mid key hunt and being chased by someone who's cut the power in night vision goggles!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

R35Bren said:


> Nothing chills the blood more than the sound of a chainsaw firing up in the darkness mid key hunt and being chased by someone who's cut the power in night vision goggles!


kinky stuff has clearly moved on since latex was the thing:chuckle:


----------



## Rookemonster (Dec 29, 2010)

Heres an idea for you.... a simple addition to an existing alarm system..... 

Owner
1. Unlock car door
2. Open car door - activates a simple countdown timer
3. closes car door
4. Flick a hidden switch to deactivate timer - system disarmed
5. Starts engine - no problem

Thief
1. taken keys from house, unlocks car door
2. opens car door - count down timer activated
2. closes car door
3. not aware of hidden switch - can't start engine - timer counts down to zero
4. doors automatically lock - internal door lock release disabled - all electrics disabled
5. CS gas released from footwell (dunno where you buy that from) plus high frequency sounders activated - most annoying to the trapped thief.
6. Thief trapped - alarm now sounding - pager system activated - you phone police

I know this sounds a bit science fiction, but trapping the thief red handed ready for police to arrest hopefully may save your car, get a conviction and give you some satisfaction.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

You need to buy a Magna Volt Alarm.


----------



## Rookemonster (Dec 29, 2010)

Magna Volt Alarm - yeah I remember this from the RoboCop film.

This device should be a standard fitment in all cars!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Rookemonster said:


> Heres an idea for you.... a simple addition to an existing alarm system.....
> 
> Owner
> 1. Unlock car door
> ...


you forgot the metal bars that shoot up to cover the windows so the bad guy cant bust his way out!


----------



## Rookemonster (Dec 29, 2010)

andrew186 said:


> you forgot the metal bars that shoot up to cover the windows so the bad guy cant bust his way out!


Not needed if CS gas has 20% nerve gas additive otherwise yes metal bars required......


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

All good ideas guys, I think I'll stick with my cameras, alarm, deadlocks,driveway post and wheel lock, I agree that if someone really really wants the car then they will always have a means to get it, however the fact that I live in a housing estate would mean any would be thief would have an alarm going off waking the neighbours either side, whilst still having to remove a driveway post and wheel lock, all whilst on camera, then wake the whole estate when driving away after they'd removed the car cover and moved the two other cars out of the way.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Rookemonster said:


> Heres an idea for you.... a simple addition to an existing alarm system.....
> 
> Owner
> 1. Unlock car door
> ...



Nice job now you can make a thief at least unconscious by using the gas and phone the police.


----------

